# Reading DRM'd PDB files on Kindle



## booktramp (Nov 25, 2009)

Hello all,

I'm new in town, so forgive me if this dead horse has been dutifully flogged...

I'm trying to find a way to read a PDB file slathered in DRM on my Kindle DX. Any ideas other than Mobipocket Creator, ABC Palm, or Auto Kindle, all of which I've tried with no success?

Many thanks.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Booktramp,

welcome to KindleBoards and congratulations on your first post!  Head over to Introductions and tell us a bit more about yourself when you get a chance.

Unfortunately, there is no legal way to read a DRM'd pdb or other DRM'd non-Amazon book on the Kindle.  You can probably use Mobipocket Reader to read it on your PC, however. 

Betsy


----------

